# Well Here's Something Fresh



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yep. That's cloth. On an S3 sport seat. Sure, it's not the Super Sport seat, but... cloth. On an S3 seat. Want.










It also comes with the "mono.pur" interior upgrades:



















From: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Audi-A3-8V-S...972025304?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item51b79019d8

It's interesting to note that the "mono.pur" kneepads aren't part of the console; rather, they're separate attachments. Maybe they can be added later if we're not offered the option?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Another auction (http://www.ebay.de/itm/Audi-A3-S3-8...305865732?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item2a36abf604) shows the mono.pur kneepads attached to the console:


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

Why in gods name would you want cloth?
Cloth stains easily
If you happen to be a little wet(sweat, rainstorm, whatever) all of that goes into the seat....it can't be cleaned off
Cloth is not near as durable
can you even get heated seats with cloth?

cloth seats soak up all of the smells so that a few years down the road you still smell all of the sweat that you have let the seat soak up, all 87 pizzas that you picked up, all 397 times that your wife brought her half eaten fish home from dinner, and that time you left your sunroof open in the rain for 10 minutes and the seat has started to mildew inside

I just can't come up with a reason to want cloth.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

It's cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter, it aids in a quieter cabin, it grips better than leather, and it often wears better than leather.

Pizzas go on the floor or in the trunk. It's rare that drinks come into the car. It's a car, not a restaurant. 



I had cloth seats in my GLI for nearly five years, and they were free of stains or scents when I removed them. The replacement cloth seats were virtually brand new (<1,000 miles) when installed, and they're still free of stains and scents roughly four years later. It's not difficult; you just have to be aware of what you're doing. I don't have kids, but I do understand that leather is often better for those that do.

... and yes, cloth can be heated. My GLI seats are heated.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I had an A4 with cloth seats. When I went to trade it in the salesman told me that they had cut the trade-in value because buyers preferred leather seats.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Cyncris said:


> Why in gods name would you want cloth?
> Cloth stains easily
> If you happen to be a little wet(sweat, rainstorm, whatever) all of that goes into the seat....it can't be cleaned off
> Cloth is not near as durable
> ...


I had cloth heated seats in my WRX for 7 years. No smells, no stains, they ended up in great shape! 

And the plus is all the sweat from my back in 100+ degree weather was able to evaporate because I wasnt pressed against an unpermeable membrane while sitting.

Getting in the car after its been sitting, I didnt burn my legs or skin on the seat because it was black leather. Similarly, I didnt sit on an ice cold block before the seat heat kicked in. I feel the same way about leather furniture.

This is why I got alcantara in the A5!!! Only way I would ever go full leather is with ventilated seats.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

mike3141 said:


> I had an A4 with cloth seats. When I went to trade it in the salesman told me that they had cut the trade-in value because buyers preferred leather seats.


I would assume your cloth seat car was a lower trim than cars with leather seats, meaning you probably paid less for it on the front end, too, no?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

AFAIK the only options I was lacking were the V6, leather seats and an automatic transmission. It had the 1.8T, quattro, sport package, and a sunroof. BTW it was a '99 model.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

has no one heard of detailing a car ? Cloth seats are preferred by anyone taking a car to a track it is more comfortable for warming/cooling and gripping reasons- Means it is also better for day to day comfort. no one wants to stick to a seat in the summer. As for smells and such, as mentioned......clean your damn car.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

:laugh:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickSF (May 22, 2008)

Dan Halen said:


> It's cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter, it aids in a quieter cabin, it grips better than leather, and it often wears better than leather.
> 
> Pizzas go on the floor or in the trunk. It's rare that drinks come into the car. It's a car, not a restaurant.
> 
> ...


Great points, I agree. My GTI has cloth and I don't want leather in my next car. Leather is way overrated.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Dan Halen said:


> It's cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter, it aids in a quieter cabin, it grips better than leather, and it often wears better than leather.
> 
> Pizzas go on the floor or in the trunk. It's rare that drinks come into the car. It's a car, not a restaurant.
> 
> ...



My wife's A3 has a cloth interior - that she loves. My A4 has a leather interior - that cleans-up nicely, but oh, my is it a fearsome thing to sit on first thing on an 18* morning in January until the seats heat up. The worst is actually chilly mornings where you elect not to wear a coat and you're in a relatively thin dress shirt. That cold seat back wakes you up faster than three cups of coffee 

On hot days, the leather will redden your hindquarters faster than griddle. Usually I don't notice this so much because the chrome ring around the shift pattern on the shifter handle will burn my hand so bad, that I could cast an impression from the scar in my palm and use it to find the lost ark of the covenant (but I'd still probably be digging in the wrong place)

Also keep in mind that it's all perspective: people pay a lot of money to upgrade from cloth to vinly (MB-Tex, I'm looking at you), they pay even more money to upgrade to leather, but they pay even more money than that to upgrade to cloth (Alacantara, anyone?)


----------

